
HyperRogue – A non-Euclidean roguelike - stared
http://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper/
======
presidentender
Being on a hyperbolic surface instead of strictly flat is certainly non-
Euclidean, and this is pretty cool.

Another non-Euclidean approach is that taken by Vicious Orcs: each individual
room is Euclidean, and the player can't tell that he's moved from one room to
another, but the connections between rooms are arranged such that the overall
map doesn't fit in a plane or even a 3 dimensional space. I got very lost and
did not finish the game.

[http://www.zincland.com/7drl/orcs/](http://www.zincland.com/7drl/orcs/)

~~~
versteegen
That's not all! I know of two other non-Euclidean seven-day roguelikes (7DRLs)
Jeff Lait has made. And a very large number of 7DRLs in general. I definitely
recommend looking through his games, Jeff Lait has used many wonderful
concepts.

Jacob's Matrix is interesting because it actually displays a Jacobian matrix
describing, somehow, the way that the pieces of the world are put together.
Walking from one piece to another can cause you to be rotated or mirror-
imaged. You can also create portals (as in Portal)
[http://www.zincland.com/7drl/jacob/](http://www.zincland.com/7drl/jacob/)
[http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Jacob%27s_Matrix](http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Jacob%27s_Matrix)

Here's another one. This one deserves mention because it turns out that
enemies path-finding in a non-Euclidean space will run circles around a human.
At least, I think that's how they do it. I have never felt so humiliated by a
game AI.
[http://www.zincland.com/7drl/kobold/](http://www.zincland.com/7drl/kobold/)
[http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Smart_Kobold](http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Smart_Kobold)

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
Yep. We are very good at intuitive pathfinding in 2d, but _really really bad_
at much of anything else.

Although, that being said, someone who spends a lot of time in caves may be
better.

------
chatwinra
The game website offers a link to buy the game via Desura - I would urge
caution on buying via them as the company who owns them recently filed for
bankruptcy [1]. It's unclear what will happen to the site, but it's not worth
the risk when you can get it via steam!

1.[http://gamasutra.com/view/news/245334/Desuras_parent_company...](http://gamasutra.com/view/news/245334/Desuras_parent_company_has_filed_for_bankruptcy.php)

~~~
zenorogue
Thanks for reminding me about this! I have removed the Desura links from the
HyperRogue website.

------
murbard2
See also David Madore's hyperbolic maze:

[http://www.madore.org/~david/math/hyperbolic-
maze.html](http://www.madore.org/~david/math/hyperbolic-maze.html)

~~~
samstave
Hyperbolic Maze sounds like a euphemism for Politics ;-)

------
zenorogue
The author of HyperRogue here. Thanks to stared for sharing, and everyone for
playing!

~~~
pokpokpok
I played this 3-4 years ago and had a blast... I remember the distinct worlds
very fondly. Very happy to see it on the front page today!

~~~
zenorogue
Thanks! I guess there were 11 lands back then, and there are 22 now. And the
new ones show many new things in the hyperbolic plane, like wars between huge
armies (the Hive), large circles (Camelot, where you have to find the center
of a circle of radius 28, and this is challenging), and horocycles (infinite
circles -- the Temple of Cthulhu and the Caribbean).

~~~
pokpokpok
hyperbolic-ier stuff is exactly what I felt was missing, I might have revisit.
I also enjoyed the hydra game a lot.

------
stared
And GPL source:
[http://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper/download.php](http://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper/download.php)

------
bane
Cool idea, I wonder how a game based on a 3d fractal might work? You could
hide items in levels of depth and explore an infinite world!

~~~
stared
There are some on 2d fractals:
[http://indiegames.com/2012/04/tyler_glaiel_fracuum.html](http://indiegames.com/2012/04/tyler_glaiel_fracuum.html)

------
Plimsoll
The game looks good, but it makes me wonder are there any clear gameplay
advantages/specialties that come from non-euclidean game "board". I mean, as
long as the game forms a manifold it is locally euclidean and if we think
games like snake where the very euclidean looking board loops around it still
has (non-euclidean) geometry of torus.

~~~
personjerry
In my experience, if you walk away from a location and return, it may be a
different location -- that seems to be as far as it affects gameplay.

~~~
CydeWeys
Read the linked article. It further expounds on the effects on gamepla.

------
Globz
Love the game (free version) will buy on steam for sure!

------
cmrx64
This is indeed a fun game. Makes my vision swim though!

------
cultureulterior
Cool. Bought!

------
skrowl
What is "Euclinean" ?

~~~
kencausey
Clearly Euclidean was meant.

~~~
stared
Right. Sorry for that typo. (Unfortunately, I can no longer edit the title;
could any power-user help?)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I flagged the parent message; hopefully that will bring it to the attention of
such a power user.

